# Fort Stewart



## Robk (Aug 24, 2007)

Being that FT Stewart covers 4 different counties down this way.

This past weekend I went there for the first time in years.

Seen 5 does with 4 spotted fawns tagging along.

Going after the hogs tomorrow.


R


----------



## Robk (Oct 13, 2007)

took a spike there last weekend on the ML opener.  Going back out in the am.

R


----------



## Creeper (Oct 13, 2007)

Man, I like to know how you guys do it. I been bow hunting out there this season and I'm score less. To make matters worse I heard at least six shots this morning in the area I'm in. I'm hunting over active srapes but no joy. Any tips would be much appreciated.

Creeper


----------



## jawjaboy30 (Oct 17, 2007)

a good friend of mine and is dad have totaled 5 out at fort stewart so far this year.  two 8 pts and 3 does.  the 2 8 pts came this weekend, one of them running does.  w/ daylight savings time lasting until November 4, i'm going to try to hunt some of the C areas after work these next 2 weeks.


----------



## Robk (Oct 20, 2007)

outta buck tags now...


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone hunt ft. stewart often. this will be my first year hunting there. gonna try bow hunting for the first time, and hunting with my 243 for the first time. anyone got any advice on where to hunt on stewart using these weapons?


----------



## dc410n1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Ft Stewart*

I have hunted Ft Stewart for three years now. The 07-08 season I arrowed a Nice 7pt, 4pt, 2-hogs and a doe.  I did some scouting this month and seen 6 deer the first morning and a lot of spotted fawns. Had good luck with the rattling horns in early Oct to mid Nov.


----------



## Bowhunter450 (Oct 6, 2008)

Currently deployed but have hunted stewart for 3 years now, all bow.  Have not been able to get my sights on a buck but have taken 6 does total.  The Bravo areas are good and the Alpha area on the garrison side (A20).  Pretty much any where there is water and a clearing.  Also seen a lot of turkey in there in the past.  Good luck everyone kill something for me.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks bowhunter450, this is my first year bow hunting so... Good luck to ya over there, you 4th BDE?


----------



## Truegiant (Dec 8, 2008)

hate to dig up a old thread. I have killed 4 hogs this year. I have let a two button bucks walk past and four does. I am not letting the next one go. I kicked myself in the butt last year shooting the first doe I saw and then watching a beautiful buck run off that was chasing her. Anywho.. I saw two nice 8pts come out of C15 this weekend.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 10, 2008)

I have killed 4 does and 2 hogs outta Stewart this year,and let a few little guys walk.Had a little 6 working a scrape out infront of me last weekend he got the pass though,holding out on something bigger this year.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fyi*

This may satisfy some folks curiosity, it did mine.  Shot a doe on Dec 13 out there, checked fetus-deer was bred on Oct 31.  Shot one on the 20th, deer was bred on Oct 11.  Another on the 21st-deer was bred on Nov 3.  So do we really have a rut?  Also, if this matters to you-deer on the 13th was 4.5 yrs old, deer on the 20th was 3.5 and the one on the 21st was 2.5.  All healthy and all shot from the same tree.  Yes, my freezer is full and time to pass on all but a real nice buck-or a 80-100 pound pig


----------



## Curtis (Dec 26, 2008)

*some advice, please*

Guys, I am heading down to Ft. Stewart next week with two of my sons (11 & 10 years old).  They are all excited and I would sure love to see them bring home some meat.  I haven't hunted there in over a year -- so I am looking for some free tips.  Neither boys has ever seen or taken a wild hog, but would love to.  Also, they each scored their first deer this year, but would be happy with another deer, too.
So please feel free to send on some PM messages of advice if you have been out there lately.  By the way, we were planning on camping, so if you have any tips about camping there, please pass it along as well.
Thanks,
Curtis


----------

